# Packing and Crating > Crating Materials, Hardware and Methods >  Glassine?

## DevonHugdahl

I will be packing a large photograph on Aluminum for travel. There has been some chatter about not using Glassine as a first layer below bubble and cardboard when soft packing, is there any new information on this and is virgin poly the best alternative? Does anyone have experience with aluminum mounted photos? 

Admittedly the best method for packing and travel would be a slat crate but the budget is not there for this. 

Thanks for any insight.

Devon Hugdahl

----------


## Chris Barber

Glassine is not widely recommended for primary contact with photographs. If you have any concerns about direct contact with virgin poly, a few other options for the first wrap are Photo-Tex tissue, HDPE film (about 1 mil or thinner) or Dartek. I have been using HDPE more frequently in recent years.

http://www.paccin.org/content.php?78-Glassine

----------


## DevonHugdahl

It’s a good sized print, 5’x10’. Do you have a source for the HDPE?

----------


## Chris Barber

I recommend food-grade HDPE, but note that if you order from a kitchen supplier, it may show up with a logo printed on the plastic. You can find non-printed rolls from vendors specializing in art conservation supplies, or with some of the general packaging suppliers. It will have a translucent milky color.

http://www.paccin.org/content.php?10...ene-%28HDPE%29

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

The Husky brand HDPE "painters plastic" mentioned in the page Chris sent the link to has been tested repeatedly and passed Oddy tests consistently. Unlike most plastics you are used to you can handle the stuff all day long and never feel any kind of build up on your fingertips of the type that you usually feel using more common low density polyethylene - even virgin poly. I have used it as a contact material for many years with great success. For an image of the product click HERE.
I buy the 12' wide by 400" roll instead of the more common 9' x 400' version. I buy it at Benjamin Moore for under $18 a roll here in the bay area.

----------


## michawar

To pack smaller pictures and frames, you can use a medium-sized moving box that is clean and its bottom solid. Always make sure that the box is slightly larger than the frame you're packing. It is better to use specialized cardboard protectors. Like Chris has already said, I don't think Glassine is a good choice. I will recommend HDPE anytime since it can handle any pieces of stuff neatly. Or you can go to any custom crating services if you like to. But, I guess they will also use the same techniques.

----------

